# Hifonics Gemini VII wiring



## coreyva (Dec 2, 2010)

I have an old Hifonics Gemini VII with the pigtail wiring, through it's years of use in various vehicles, I've shortened the wires to the point that I'd like to redo them. Has anyone replaced the wiring with screw down connectors or found a good way of replacing these? If I can't replace them with some screw down type, I'd like to replace both sides of the connector as one side is partially broken. Worst case, I could just rebuild the connectors with new pins if anyone knows what type are used.


----------

